# يارب بارك بلادى و نجها من الشرير



## mary naeem (26 يونيو 2013)

يارب بارك بلادى و نجها من الشرير 








يارب بارك بلادى و نجها من الشرير ,

 يارب انا و كل اخواتى هنا بنضع امامك امر مصر لانك انت قلت 

"انْ رَأَيْتَ ظُلْمَ الْفَقِيرِ وَنَزْعَ الْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ فِي الْبِلاَدِ، فَلاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنَ الأَمْرِ، لأَنَّ فَوْقَ الْعَالِي عَالِيًا يُلاَحِظُ، وَالأَعْلَى فَوْقَهُمَا" 

يارب انا عارف ان كل اللى بيحصل دلوقتى انت شايفة لكن اتدخل بسرعة يارب , 

انقذنا من الهلاك و من يد سافكى الدماء احنا مالناش غيرك انت طوق النجاه الوحيد, 

يارب نجنا من الضيقة و احفظ شعب سوريا و متطولش بيهم الامر كدة ارحمهم من سافكى دمائهم احنا شعوب ضعيفة يارب و مالهاش سواك فى المحن . 

امين+



​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يونيو 2013)

امين يا رب--
 اشكر على الصلاه دى---
 الرب يمد يده و يعون شعبه---


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يونيو 2013)

*++ اميييييييين ++
بارك بلادى يا رب وارفع يد الشرير عنها
حل بسلامك على شعبك 
احمينا وسيج علينا يا يسوووع​*


----------



## tamav maria (26 يونيو 2013)

يارب بارك بلادى و نجها من الشرير 

أأأأأأأأأأأأمين ياااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## AdmanTios (26 يونيو 2013)

*آمين ............ آمين ............ آمين

فلتتقدم يمينك يا رب عن شعبك الذي يترجاك
أنت من وطئت قدميك الطاهرتين أرضها و باركتها
قائلاً " مُبارك شعبي مصر " .................. آمين 
*


----------



## kawasaki (26 يونيو 2013)

*امين يارب *
*حط يدك*
*اريهم عجائبك*​


----------



## aymonded (26 يونيو 2013)

آميـــــن فآميــــــــــن
​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2013)

امين يارب 
بارك مصر  يارب 
انت قلت مبارك شعبى مصر 
ارجوك يارب حررها من الاعداء 
رجعها مصر ام الدنيا مصر بلد الامن والامان 
اللى زراتها العائله المقدسه 
ارجوك يا الهى 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 يونيو 2013)

*آمين يارب*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 يونيو 2013)

*آميــــن ...... بأسم الرب يسوع نطلب​*


----------



## sparrow (26 يونيو 2013)

امين يارب اسمع واستجيب


----------



## aalyhabib (26 يونيو 2013)

*يارب بارك بلادى* 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 يونيو 2013)

*امين يااااااااااارب 
بارك بلادنا يارب واملاها من خيرك 
جايين بكل القلب ملناش رجاء غيرك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يونيو 2013)

أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب 
ميرسي للصلاه 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2013)

آمين الرب ينصر مصر وشعب مصر
وبالاخص الشعب المضهد اليك نتضرع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

امين ياااااارب


----------



## النهيسى (27 يونيو 2013)

*آمين ياااارب*​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

آمين يارب

 احمي وبارك بلادك وشعبك 

​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *آمين ..... آمين ..... آمين*
> 
> *فلتتقدم يمينك يا رب عن شعبك الذي يترجاك*
> *أنت من وطئت قدميك الطاهرتين أرضها و باركتها*
> *قائلاً " مُبارك شعبي مصر " ........ آمين*


  آمين .... يارب  بارك  شعبك
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يونيو 2013)

كل ابناء شعب مصر فى
قلق كبير على مصر واهلها
الرب يحفظ مصر وشعبها 
امين


----------



## max mike (28 يونيو 2013)

*اميييييييييييييييييييييييييين استجب ياااااااااااااارب​*


----------

